# Newbie looking for February IVF buddy



## Pinky1978 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all

We have unexplained infertility I'm 35 

I've had all my tests and today had my 21 day scan in perpetration to start IVF, they have discovered a blood cyst on the one ovary that wasn't there last month the nurse said not to worry as usually they go when your period comes. I learnt how to inject and have the drugs ready for second day of period. I have to go back on first day of period to check blood cyst has gone. 
Anyone else due to start, this is my first time and it's all a bit scary.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Pinky1978!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Good luck with your treatment! I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news at the end of it. We have been marked down as unexplained as well. After 5 failed IUI's we switched to IVF and it worked first time, I hope it does for you too!

If you check out the cycle buddies section - CLICK HERE. There you could find others undergoing treatment at the same time.

Here are a few other links that I think might help you.

Unexplained ~CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## Kit A (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Pinky,
I'm pretty much at the same stage as you although I'm into day 7 of the injecting. 
I'm also 35 and have been trying for two years without success. I've had tests, been on clomid and nothing so now I'm on the next step. I've been really positive but it can be hard especially when everyone around you has babies. Try not to worry and try to focus on all the success stories. I'm with Guys hospital and so far they have been great.
Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## June12 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm new too, 38, 5 years of trying, unexplained. I'm having my egg collection on Wednesday. It's been a lonley month, injecting myself & feeling so emotional about it all but glad I've found this site. Wishing you good luck xxx


----------



## Kit A (Dec 3, 2013)

This site is great makes you feel like you are not alone!!
Good luck for Wednesday xxx


----------



## Kit A (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi 18chill,
I hope all went well today xxx


----------



## June12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, my EC was put back 2 days to let my follies grow. Can't tell you how disappointed I was, however after my scan yesterday, they've grown so EC is now Friday eek! X


----------



## happyface12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello ladies, 
I'm in a similar situation and will be starting the monitoring bloods next week. I would love to communicate and share any experiences. 

Take care, 
Nikki


----------



## LC81 (May 9, 2013)

Hi

My drugs arrived today eeeek! Our appointment to learn how to inject etc is tomorrow and hopefully we will be starting our first cycle in a couple of weeks! Excited and nervous all at once. It's nice to chat on here as only a few people are aware of our situation and I still have the dreaded task of telling work (they are not very forthcoming with time off for appointments etc). Any one else had problems with work?

We have male factor infertility, I'm 32 and OH is 35 and we've been trying for 3 and a half years with one BFP but then MC 6weeks in 2010

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Kit A (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't worry I was really worried about telling work but I did and they have been great. It really makes life easier if they are in the know especially if you are needing to take time off xxx


----------



## LC81 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for your reply I have decided to tell them next week as I don't want to have the added stress of struggling to get to appointments! I'm really excited to get started in a couple of weeks. It's a little weird now wanting AF to arrive after 3 & a half years of wishing she wouldn't lol


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Punky, I'm new too, start my first lot of injections tonight!. Had 3 unassisted pregnancies all ending in miscarriage between 7 & 10 weeks so trying a new approach. Starting this on my own as my partner has ended our relationship today!!!


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry, should read Pinky!!


----------



## Pinky1978 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all starting injections tonight the cyst has gone!! Anyone starting injections? Would be good to chat about experiences xx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Good luck all on your IVF cycles babydust to all  

We are going to our first IVF appointment on Monday, it's my third cycle.  We are going through NHS so will have to wait a little.


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi, you do get used to the injections, they really are not bad at all.  They look slightly scary when you first see them but you will get used to them and they are ok honestly.  Lots of luck.


----------



## Pinky1978 (Jan 30, 2014)

HI All 

I injected last night for the first time Eeeeek! it wass ok but did get alittle emotional, feel ok today alittle headache but that maybe nothing to do with it.


----------



## June12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well done Pinky, it took me ages to inject initially then it all got easier. I suffered from headaches for about 2 weeks into injecting,hopefully you won't be the same. Good luck with it all x


----------

